# Blockhouse Thieves ( Lake Allatoona )



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Well today was my first day back to work after one of the best vacation's I have ever had. But this morning was one of the WORST morning's I have ever spent on Lake Allatoona.

 I launch my boat at 4am at the Blockhouse to net bait. I was only there for about 45 minutes and wasn't more the 75 yards from my truck the entire time. I look up and notice my dorm light was on and then seconds later it went off. I just thought I didn't shut the door all the way. When I return to my truck my doors where unlock and my wallet, money $140 plus, Credit cards CWL and driver licences where all missing...

The money hurts and the cards and licences are going to be a pain to get replace, but what really gets me is losing my pictures of my family. I have been carried my son's birth picture ( The same one I got the day he came into this world ) with me since the day he was born. Now it is gone.....I am just sick about losing this picture. If any of you find it please give me a call. This picture means more to me then the money, the cards or the licences..... Being me really stinks today......


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Would someone PLEASE post this over on Allatoonabass com for me......I am not a member and really would like to get this on as many local sites as I can....  I am SICK over this one...... If I get my hands on this person you guys may have to raise bail money for me.....

Thanks
Robert Eidson


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Jul 9, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> Would someone PLEASE post this over on Allatoonabass com for me......I am not a member and really would like to get this on as many local sites as I can....  I am SICK over this one...... If I get my hands on this person you guys may have to raise bail money for me.....
> 
> Thanks
> Robert Eidson



Posted for you Sir.


----------



## Msteele (Jul 9, 2012)

I know you feel bad, but reading stuff like this makes me sick when punks take from hard working people.  I use that ramp this time of year at least twice a month EARLY when its warm and I will be even more aware on the thugs I see there.

Just maybe that person that goes through your belongings will leave your wallet and photos for the lot attendants to find or near your truck In the near future if they have a heart.  Good Luck!


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup that sucks I hate a theif .I got there around 6:30 this morning ..I never leave my wallet in the truck. I thought that was the safest ramp  in town  guess there are  theifs  everywhere. How did the break in?
Guess I will start using my old truck to launch .


----------



## SGADawg (Jul 9, 2012)

Check the roadsides near the ramp.  Usually they will get the cash/cards then toss the wallet.  Good luck and maybe they will get caught.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Msteele said:


> I know you feel bad, but reading stuff like this makes me sick when punks take from hard working people.  I use that ramp this time of year at least twice a month EARLY when its warm and I will be even more aware on the thugs I see there.
> 
> Just maybe that person that goes through your belongings will leave your wallet and photos for the lot attendants to find or near your truck In the near future if they have a heart.  Good Luck!



I left the BlockHouse and ran my trip out of Red 
Top. After my trip was over I drove back to Blockhouse to do the police report and while I was waiting I went throught every trash can and both bathrooms. tomorrow I will check under both bridges and both fishing piers.... All I want is that picture back....  

Anyone finding and returning my wallet - picture will recieve a half a day trip for four aboard my PERSONAL boat free of charge.......


----------



## sburnette (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope you get your pictures back. I am always paranoid about putting in at 4am just for that reason. I'll share your facebook post as well.


----------



## Louie B (Jul 9, 2012)

Dang Rob!  That sucks friend!  I hate thieves more than anything on earth!  I will not be leaving my wallet in my truck anymore after reading this.  Hope you can find your wallet and the losers get caught

LB


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Gunsmoke said:


> Yup that sucks I hate a theif .I got there around 6:30 this morning ..I never leave my wallet in the truck. I thought that was the safest ramp  in town  guess there are  theifs  everywhere. How did the break in?
> Guess I will start using my old truck to launch .



I'm not sure if they pop the locks or if I left the door unlock. My trailer and truck was still in the water. I was only planning on being there for 10 minutes to catch bait. Then trailering over to Red Top to pick my clients up....  I saw my dorm light on. and really didn't give it that much thought. I just wish I would have gone over and check it out...... I really drop the ball on this one...


----------



## Dryzdale (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Rob.  Pics are the only way you can get time to stand still.  I hope someone finds it.  I'm going to use this post as reminder for me to scan and back up some pics I'd hate to lose.


----------



## porkbelly (Jul 9, 2012)

That's really sad that some would do this.  I would bet if that person was out there at that time  of a morning they will be again and most likely are in the area all the time. Possibly a homeless person.


----------



## crappie man (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Capt.


----------



## Leap'n'Lineman (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Robert, if anyone over on AllatoonaBass comes up with your wallet or picture and puts up a post on that website I will be sure to call you and let you know.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Leap'n'Lineman said:


> Sorry to hear about this Robert, if anyone over on AllatoonaBass comes up with your wallet or picture and puts up a post on that website I will be sure to call you and let you know.



Thanks Ray !!!!!  Outside of this forum and my own I try to stay clear of this computer...


----------



## DINK MASTER (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll help with the bail money if you find em!


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2012)

You find 'em, I'll take it from there....


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Robert, you might walk the ditches right around there. My wallet was found minus the money 100 yards from were it was stolen.


----------



## brianj (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear that robert - that really sucks.


----------



## Showman (Jul 9, 2012)

I hope you cancelled the Credit Cards.  Sorry for you getting ripped off like that.  It has happened to me here in Albany at Cleave Cox Landing-IN BROAD DAYLIGHT-with people around.  Seems like summertime, when schools out, is when the crime like this goes up.  I hope you get your picture(s) back.


----------



## bigfishheads (Jul 9, 2012)

i really am sorry bro!  there is no excuse for people behaving like that!!


----------



## Burger74 (Jul 9, 2012)

They use the wood line between the lot and the water for cover... My brother and I have had several "sketchy" characters come from out of there over to us/my truck... Usually if you see them and yell they bolt (cowards)... sorry about the pic Robert.


----------



## warronl (Jul 9, 2012)

I really hate that this happened. Not many forms of life lower than a thief.


----------



## Cletus T. (Jul 9, 2012)

I’m so sorry to hear about this Capt.

I hate a thief!!!!!


----------



## EClass (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been helping out at the outdoor "Y" at Little River and had a 6gal tank, hose, primer bulb the whole 9 stolen. Right off the boat in the slip. 

There is a trailer with a boat in the parking lot on blocks too. Whats going on around here.

Hope you find your wallet. I have gone through this exact situation. When you get your picture back, if it is damaged, I know a company that does great restorations. I too had a photo lost and found but water damaged that I had restored.

-EClass


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guess your gonna have to put up a trail cam to watch your truck and trailer why you fish I can't stand a dang thief !!


----------



## riprap (Jul 9, 2012)

If you do this on a regular basis then the person may have been watching for a while. Maybe you could do things the same way again and have someone hiding in the woods. Maybe leave your door wide open or something with a dummy wallet in full view. Maybe there is a trail or something in the woods. Do they still have an attendant that stays there by the by the guard shack?


----------



## chad smith (Jul 9, 2012)

Man Robert, I understand how you feel! I to keep my 2 kids baby pics in my wallet for great memories!i know you must be mad and broken hearted over the picture! Sorry to hear that! I absolutely hate thieves!!!!


----------



## Capt. Clay C (Jul 9, 2012)

Hate to hear it Robert. I had not seen a busted window on Lanier for several years until this year and this year I have seen several. I have thought hard about installing an alarm that would call me on my phone on my truck. I will mention it to my brother as well. He is out and about every day over there.


----------



## Pauley (Jul 9, 2012)

Hate to hear it man.  About as low as it gets, I hope you get the picture back.


----------



## Dirk (Jul 9, 2012)

UNREAL... That is so crazy that some people (thieves) are willing to risk getting shot and if they live, go to jail for what little they could get out of a wallet. Hate to hear it Robert and I am sure it ruined your day. I hope you can find your wallet at least. Just getting your license replaced is a pretty big pain in the rear. 

Try and keep that blood pressure down buddy, as I know I would be seeing red.


----------



## warronl (Jul 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> If you do this on a regular basis then the person may have been watching for a while. Maybe you could do things the same way again and have someone hiding in the woods. Maybe leave your door wide open or something with a dummy wallet in full view. Maybe there is a trail or something in the woods. Do they still have an attendant that stays there by the by the guard shack?



^^ This. I have vacation time, and I'm willing to wait in the woods, and do some "coyote hunting". Use my truck as bait. I just need to be bailed out pretty quick. I'm kidding...unless it's a good idea


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 9, 2012)

*valuables in view....*

Never leave anything that even APPEARS to be valuable in a vehicle. I know from experience in my own driveway!
Left my work briefcase in the work truck [pest control company vehicle] overnight years ago in my driveway!
Thieves fileted the rubber gromlet of the rear window and tossed the briefcase and contents into the retaining pond 40 yards away...as well as the rear window which I was able to recover and have reinstalled.
However they also found my 22 pistol in the glove compartment. If I had not left the worthless briefcase [with no money in it] in view I think it's a good chance they would have passed up our vehicles. They were actually caught a couple weeks later....fined $350 and put on  probation....not even much of a handslap. The female detective told me the best thing I could hope for is that they grow up and/or move away! My pistol was recovered a bit scratched, but because I kept records of serial # and reported it quickly it was given back to me after a short while.
Never leave ANYTHING that even APPEARS it MIGHT be valuable and you may be passed up by the a$$holes.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Tina and I just got back from walking the ramp, parking lot, the woods and the roads. We talked to the gate attended and he is going to keep and eye out for my stuff...... Today really stinks........ Going to bed and start it all over again in the morning.....


----------



## Hyper Sniper (Jul 9, 2012)

Dang Robert, That just sucks bad!!! I had my truck window blown out the day before the funfest last year at the Old Federal ramp on Lanier. They took all my tools drills and even a brand new downrigger Ball. I had to fish the TX the next day with plastic on my window. They even smashed the window out with a tire iron, and put two dents in the door and cut the leather. I can't tell you how many things have been stolen from me in my life. I would love too catch one just once.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 9, 2012)

Guys believe it or not I was able to order a replacement licences online.... Now all I have to do is figure out how to get my CWL without a picture I.D..... Going to the court house as soon as I get home tomorrow.....


----------



## riprap (Jul 9, 2012)

warronl said:


> ^^ This. I have vacation time, and I'm willing to wait in the woods, and do some "coyote hunting". Use my truck as bait. I just need to be bailed out pretty quick. I'm kidding...unless it's a good idea



When you want to meet up. We'll need Roberts truck and boat to make it look legit. I hate a thief and would love to catch one in the act. You wouldn't think someone like that would have a weapon, it would have been taken to the pawn shop for dope.


----------



## The Foreigner (Jul 9, 2012)

It may not prove much of a comfort Robert, but those that stole from you will most certainly answer for their crimes.  I'm sorry for the loss and inconvenience. Let us know if we can do anything.


----------



## KKrueger (Jul 9, 2012)

That's awful. Hate to hear it. I've seen some shady characters in the area, but it seems like a well lit, safe ramp. My Dad and I were talking the other night about how we're less worried parking there late at night vs. some of the other ramps. I guess no where is safe any longer.


----------



## jkk6028 (Jul 9, 2012)

robert, i hope you find your pictures........like someone said they probably tossed stuff like that. 

times are rough these days......read about things like this everyday it seems. 

as broke as alabama is....they have security cameras set up at least at some of the boat ramps (hatchachubee is one of them).


----------



## T.P. (Jul 9, 2012)

In my experience, even if you know who done it, and the cops know who done it, unless you do something about it on your own, nothing gets done about it. The world is a thieves playground.


----------



## warronl (Jul 9, 2012)

riprap said:


> When you want to meet up. We'll need Roberts truck and boat to make it look legit. I hate a thief and would love to catch one in the act. You wouldn't think someone like that would have a weapon, it would have been taken to the pawn shop for dope.



LOL Great minds think alike. What's really sad, is that the people that did this, have absolutely no regard for how their actions affect their victims. They see the money and the credit cards, and that's all. Their lack of conscience usually won't let them see that the contents of that wallet had sentimental value to its rightful owner...sad.


----------



## Jeff Blair (Jul 9, 2012)

Man Robert I hate to hear that. Whoever it was will get what's coming to them. What goes around comes around!! Hopefully at least the pics will show up somewhere.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 9, 2012)

The Foreigner said:


> It may not prove much of a comfort Robert, but those that stole from you will most certainly answer for their crimes.  I'm sorry for the loss and inconvenience. Let us know if we can do anything.



You're a talking about them answering for them crimes in the 'hereafter'... right? Cause I guarantee you, from personal experience, that the thieves ain't much worried about it right now. I had my truck broken into twice on Lake Lanier a few years back. The first time was mostly just broken glass and a few cds... the second round at Thompson Creek they hit me hard. 

I had come in off the road and was rushed to go meet a friend for a pre-planned trip that evening. I probably should have known better but I ended up losing tools, clothes, electronics, personal documents, check book, etc. as well as an entire rear window. The really sad part came later... I had seen a small black pickup as I was motoring out from the dock, therefore I had a clue of sorts. I even mentioned this to the disinterested Dawson county sheriff's deputy who finally showed up an hour and a half after I called. 

Anyhow, about three days later I get a call from another deputy, with a real smart mouth on him, wanting to let me know that if I didn't get over to where he was at in the next 30 minutes I was going to jail for littering! Confused, and concerned about spending the rest of my life in the chain gang, probably in solitary to protect me from the other inmates once it got around the joint I was a 'litterer', I lept into my pickup (sans a rear window) and got over to the crime scene. There waiting for me was a very angry Deputy Sam who looked to be all of about 13 years old, who without hesitation, began berating me for trashing up his county. I was surprisingly calm for a moment and sidled over to inspect the evidence and at  once recognized my personal papers, tax returns and cancelled checks missing from my truck earlier that week.

Thangs got a little hot right then between me and little Sam... me a pointing out his poor attitude in dealing with me and him addressing my lack of respect for his badge. Before it got too far, another deputy pulled up and seperated us and sent us on our ways. (back up, sometimes even SWAT is SOP in Dawson county for littering calls) When I left I went out the back way, to cool down before driving home, and lo and behold just down the dirt road a piece, there sit the previously mentioned 'little black truck' in front of a junky looking trailer house. Well I ain't going to drag this out by reciting all the details and events that occured the next little while, but in short... I knocked on said trailer house door and a great big ol' gal answered the door... a wearing my coat! Over the next few minutes they was a struggle of sorts... meth head hippies was a running ever which a way and jumping into cars and trying to high tail it... babies was a squalling and dogs went to barking... a little skinny gal wearing nothing but a bra and her panties went to whacking me with a toilet brush (I swear!) and before I knowed it, Deputy Sam appeared out of nowhere and had pulled him some pepper spray out of his batman belt that he was aiming to use on me! 

Guess who ended up in handcuffs? Yep, they ain't much justice these days... but i did get my coat off'n that big ol' gal before they hauled me off! Didn't mean to go off on a tangent with your thread here Mr Robert... I sure am sorry about your predictament and hope you somehow get your pictures back... with out having to whoop a fat gal and fend off a naked 80 pound dope fiend!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 9, 2012)

Any chance the negatives are still in a shoebox somewhere?


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll bet it's a local meth head that got your stuff and he gets away with it . Down our way you see the folks collecting the ramp money out of the box but they never see a crime because the local trash knows their schedule and the police never come around. You Lanier guys should set them up in about a month and beat the crap out of them when you catch them.


----------



## LCT (Jul 9, 2012)

*olcowman*

Awesome story!!


----------



## little rascal (Jul 10, 2012)

*Robert*

did you walk any of the trails down under the I-75 bridges? I got there after daylight yesterday and only thing I saw, there was 2 different jon boats that were staying in view of the ramp for a while. I made a run to the spillway and lost my air box cover and then made my way back, and those 2 people in each boat kinda hovering next to the bank under the bridge pilings(blockhouse side). I am always on the lookout for shady characters at these ramps, I see some strange stuff sometimes, really have to question the folks in an auto with no boat or there by themselves just watching when it isn't lunch break etc., but you never know what people are actually up to..??
Hope you find your pics.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 10, 2012)

Very sorry to hear Captain! Prayers sent for you that you get the pics back............no prayers for the lowlifes if you should catch them one day.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jul 10, 2012)

Man that blows Robert. Good thing them suckers didn't hotwire it and drive off with your truck.

I know how it feels to loose the only pictures you have. It happened to me and I found my wallet in the middle of a busy road and all of my wallet pictures were ruined by being run over by cars. I had to pretty much scrape them off the concrete.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Oddball (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry man, that really bites. Not much I hate worse than a thief. This kind of thing  is precisely why I never leave my wallet locked in my car. Where ever I go my wallet is literally not far behind. My wife asks why I need my DL, CCs, and money to walk the 2.5 mile trail around our local park and I say I don't, but I'm sure not leaving it in an unattended vehicle.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry bout your first day back man  ,  that sucks !!! Ill come bail ya out buddy .


----------



## s.anderson (Jul 10, 2012)

I had my truck broken into at a boat launch in Alabama a few years back.   They grabbed a bag with my cell phone and some personal items inside.

A couple of months later, someone called me and found my bag on the side of the road.  I guess the thieves took what they wanted and chunked the bag out the window a mile down the road.   

There is nothing worse than a thief.  I guess I'll have to change my habits at the Blockhouse too.


----------



## nickf11 (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert, 
Sorry that this happened to you. I will post a link to this thread on our club's facebook page. The guys on the team have been fishing there every thursday night for our thursday night tournaments out there and practicing other nights also. I am out of town but I'll tell them to keep a look out for you.
Again, sorry.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 10, 2012)

Days after my vacation are getting better and better. We had a big storm blow through our subdividing last night and drop some trees. We had a big branch hit our roof. The hole is about the size of a small basket ball. I just got done with the repair. 1/2 of plywood, felt and shingles.... Can't wait to see what tomorrow holds.....


----------



## brianj (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> Days after my vacation are getting better and better. We had a big storm blow through our subdividing last night and drop some trees. We had a big branch hit our roof. The hole is about the size of a small basket ball. I just got done with the repair. 1/2 of plywood, felt and shingles.... Can't wait to see what tomorrow holds.....



Man, you can't catch a break...
Sorry to hear about the bad fortune; I'm sure tomorrow will be better for you. 

Anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> Days after my vacation are getting better and better. We had a big storm blow through our subdividing last night and drop some trees. We had a big branch hit our roof. The hole is about the size of a small basket ball. I just got done with the repair. 1/2 of plywood, felt and shingles.... Can't wait to see what tomorrow holds.....



dang boss, you're going to have to go back on vacation! here's hoping things improve quickly!


----------



## Big Texun (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey Robert,

With all due respect, take a good long look at that picture you posted of your three PCB trophies. Hopefully, that'll put things back into the perspective that life is good... and these are but bumps in the road.

Hope to see you on the water soon!

Your buddy,
Tex


----------



## Msteele (Jul 10, 2012)

Big Texun said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> With all due respect, take a good long look at that picture you posted of your three PCB trophies. Hopefully, that'll put things back into the perspective that life is good... and these are but bumps in the road.
> 
> ...



X'2. Well said.


----------



## porkbelly (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> Days after my vacation are getting better and better. We had a big storm blow through our subdividing last night and drop some trees. We had a big branch hit our roof. The hole is about the size of a small basket ball. I just got done with the repair. 1/2 of plywood, felt and shingles.... Can't wait to see what tomorrow holds.....



Things come in threes so watch out. Just kidding. Your still in good shape compaired to some of us. I lost my house due to the economy and still don't know what going to happen. Its real tough paying the rent where I'm at. You just think things are tough. Hope you don't ever have to go thru the things some of us have had to.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 10, 2012)

Big Texun said:


> Hey Robert,
> 
> With all due respect, take a good long look at that picture you posted of your three PCB trophies. Hopefully, that'll put things back into the perspective that life is good... and these are but bumps in the road.
> 
> ...



So True !!

See you soon dude.....


----------



## geaux-fish (Jul 10, 2012)

Hate that Robert, what goes around comes around, just hope they realize it when it happens. I hate a thief X1000.  They could just take the cash and leave the things you can never replace. Wait..............that would be a thoughtfull thief.........yep, never gonna happen. Hope you get your stuff back.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. I purchased a key and combination(battery actuated) gun safe for my vehicle(s). In my SUV it's mounted through the floor in the back and covered from view. In my car it's mounted through the trunk floor, in both cases with braded bolts. I choose not to install the battery. The lock uses a key like a coke machine. Anytime I have to leave the dock I carry lamenated photocopies on the boat. Originals, wallet, etc. locked up behind. These safes have come down in price, and I know a determined thief with enough time could rip it out. Both my vehicles have alarms. So far they have served me well. I'll warn you though, if you cross into Canada the border folks up there will have a fit till you open it. I stuffed mine with tissue paper so they could dry the tears when they failed to find a gun. (Left it in a friend's safe in Maine).


----------



## dturnersr (Jul 10, 2012)

Robert,

Sorry to hear about this...have you talked to the older guy who is there every morning going through the trash cans for aluminum cans...he might have saw something..he is there every morning I put in.  I've been off the water for a week after losing my lower unit.  I will keep out an eye for the low life...once a thief gets away with something like this they get braver...maybe he will be stupid next time.


----------



## tllewis (Jul 11, 2012)

I put in there early, Tuesday July 3rd, and seen a very shady character on a bicycle. He rode his bike down the ramp, while i was putting in by myself of course. He may be innocent as the day is long, but he gave me an uneasy feeling. Just saying. Sorry for all your misfortunes, Robert.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 11, 2012)

Two days of walking the banks, bridges and parking lot and still no sign of my picture....... I thought about setting a trap for this person, but have decided otherwise... This has eaten at me now for 2 days. I have been consumed with finding this person and my belonging. And I know this is not healthy for my Crohn's... So I guess it is time to back off of this one...

I will still launch from BH and will keep my eyes open. I really think it was the guy that rides the bicycle but I have no proof. There was only two cars in the parking lot and both of them where netting bait. This had to be someone on foot or bicycle. I was way to close to the ramp not to have seen a car pull up......

Thanks again guys for looking out for my wallet. And for all the great comments.......


----------



## tone357 (Jul 11, 2012)

Sometimes it's best to just let it go. I had a situation where my neighbor left her car unlocked and some joker took her purse. I have cameras on my property and got images of that bastage checking my truck to see if I had left mine unlocked. Boy was I PO'd. I knew the guy had to live in the area because he was on foot.

I kept my eyes open, and finally spotted him at his house. Turned the video over to the cops, they did nothing! Nothing! I guess they're to busy with more serious crimes to bother with petty theft. I sure was tempted to let that guy know in no uncertain terms that the hunter was now the hunted. But the cops probably wouldn't waste any time coming to get me for making terroristic threats. So, I decided to let it go. But I am checking my cameras daily, if he comes back, all bets are off!


----------



## tllewis (Jul 11, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> Two days of walking the banks, bridges and parking lot and still no sign of my picture....... I thought about setting a trap for this person, but have decided otherwise... This has eaten at me now for 2 days. I have been consumed with finding this person and my belonging. And I know this is not healthy for my Crohn's... So I guess it is time to back off of this one...
> 
> I will still launch from BH and will keep my eyes open. I really think it was the guy that rides the bicycle but I have no proof. There was only two cars in the parking lot and both of them where netting bait. This had to be someone on foot or bicycle. I was way to close to the ramp not to have seen a car pull up......
> 
> Thanks again guys for looking out for my wallet. And for all the great comments.......


I know your tired of talking about it, but have you mentioned the cat on the bike to the attendants at the gate? Maybe they could atleast be aware of his POSSIBLE shadyness.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 11, 2012)

tllewis said:


> I know your tired of talking about it, but have you mentioned the cat on the bike to the attendants at the gate? Maybe they could atleast be aware of his POSSIBLE shadyness.



Yes Sir !!! Tina and I talked to them on Monday just to let them know what had happen very nice people...


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 11, 2012)

I also had to freeze my credit..... I would have left the thief another $20 if he just would have took my money and left my wallet......


----------



## fishinainteasy (Jul 11, 2012)

*Sorry Man...*

Robert, I was the other guy catching bait at the time that this must have happened so I can assure you that the truck and trailer parked there at the time (mine) there were not involved.  After reading your post I checked all of my stuff but he did not tamper with my truck or trailer, however everything was locked down.

I didn't notice anything going on over there while we were out there.  I did want to thank you for the pointers that morning, although I think I caught about 25% of what you said due to the noise.  We're going to give it a try again tomorrow morning.

Sorry again that happened to you.  I cannot stand a thief...  I've been a victim of that a few times, and it ticks me off royally.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 11, 2012)

*time and place for ....'bait car'!*

Call the TV show that sets up a remote control truck or car in an area of high crime. 
Blockhouse or any other ramp parkging lot might give a good show!


----------



## EClass (Jul 11, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> I also had to freeze my credit..... I would have left the thief another $20 if he just would have took my money and left my wallet......



Robert--

You just said it. Post a sign there. Reward for stolen wallet / pictures. No questions asked. As much as you want to kill the guy. Your pic. is the priority.

--EClass


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 12, 2012)

fishinainteasy said:


> Robert, I was the other guy catching bait at the time that this must have happened so I can assure you that the truck and trailer parked there at the time (mine) there were not involved.  After reading your post I checked all of my stuff but he did not tamper with my truck or trailer, however everything was locked down.
> 
> I didn't notice anything going on over there while we were out there.  I did want to thank you for the pointers that morning, although I think I caught about 25% of what you said due to the noise.  We're going to give it a try again tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sorry again that happened to you.  I cannot stand a thief...  I've been a victim of that a few times, and it ticks me off royally.



Nice meeting you guys. I am sure the person that stole my wallet was on foot or bicycle. I wanted to come back out and let you guys know what happen, but I was push for time to get to Red Top.  As I get older I am becoming more of a believer that there is safety in numbers. Glad to see you guys getting there early. Makes me feel a little easier knowing someone else is out there...


----------



## TroutManJoe (Jul 13, 2012)

Papa Stripe-Take a day and come fish the big'uns at Mountaintown with me and I promise it wont fix it but you will forget about it for a lil while. I owe you a trip anyhow. Hope your feeling good, bud!


----------



## matthewmagness (Jul 14, 2012)

I just was thinking about starting a thread on is you truck safe while you fish. I was at red top ramp on Allatoona today and when I was taking out there was some shady kids there in dressed in loose clothing is showing off a trunk load of  tools (out of state tag New Jersey ma be?).Now I carry tools with me EVERYWHERE  but this punk did not look like he had been working at all.Then about two months ago was taking out of lake oconee at two in the morning two kids girl and her boyfriend prob in there 20s in a black suburban, looking riding through the parking lot casein it out the saw us and took off quick.I carry every where I go and leave my pistol in the truck makes me wonder if I should leave it at home.That is one thing I do not want in the hand of a criminal.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 14, 2012)

I would like to think there is a safe, effective way to get the thieves locked up without 'gunfire' or other dangerous ways. A 'bait car' is used in some areas and it would be nice if one could be set up at one of our local ramp parking lots. LEO's must know of a way to get these guys??


----------



## matthewmagness (Jul 14, 2012)

Yea start a new series on tv bait truck at the boat ramp.I think im going to start taking my 1985 chevy farm truck to pull my boat on night trips and leave my 04 in the drive at my house.


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 14, 2012)

matthewmagness said:


> Yea start a new series on tv bait truck at the boat ramp.I think im going to start taking my 1985 chevy farm truck to pull my boat on night trips and leave my 04 in the drive at my house.


I have a old 99 model I use to drive to atlanta and late night fishing trips. Its got so much trash in the floorboard that I hide my stuff under the trash to shield it from view.


----------



## tkaz (Jul 14, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> I would like to think there is a safe, effective way to get the thieves locked up without 'gunfire' or other dangerous ways. A 'bait car' is used in some areas and it would be nice if one could be set up at one of our local ramp parking lots. LEO's must know of a way to get these guys??



Thats why there are so many criminals because we have so much compassion for them. The jails are full of rapists because we found an effictive ways to deal with them. 10-15 they are out and at it again. 

Catch you in my stuff and I'm unloading on your - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -....


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 14, 2012)

Didn't mean to sound like a softy, bullets should go where bullets are due. I just want them to be caught and punished. Repeat offenders should get greatly increased fines and time. 
I'm a capitol punishment kind of guy!


----------



## tkaz (Jul 14, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> Didn't mean to sound like a softy, bullets should go where bullets are due. I just want them to be caught and punished. Repeat offenders should get greatly increased fines and time.
> I'm a capitol punishment kind of guy!


I hear ya. Did mean to come across so harsh. These kind of things just really - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - me off.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 15, 2012)

A 'bait truck/car/boat trailer sting' works. Can local LEOs not do this?? How many thefts does it take for LEO to tend to this?!


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 20, 2012)

It has been almost two weeks and I am still seeing red....But the good news is I got my Driver and Concealed Weapon licence's yesterday.....


----------



## The Foreigner (Jul 20, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> It has been almost two weeks and I am still seeing red....But the good news is I got my Driver and Concealed Weapon licence's yesterday.....



Well now I know you carry, I sure won't mess with you.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 20, 2012)

The Foreigner said:


> Well now I know you carry, I sure won't mess with you.



Glock model 30 and a Judge for now !!!! Going to pick my new  pistol up on Monday.....


----------



## matthewmagness (Jul 21, 2012)

Can you carry on the lake?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 21, 2012)

matthewmagness said:


> Can you carry on the lake?



No !!!!! Time to go catch bait....


----------



## matthewmagness (Jul 22, 2012)

To bad.Yea guess only the bad guys can do that...


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 22, 2012)

Robert Eidson said:


> I also had to freeze my credit..... I would have left the thief another $20 if he just would have took my money and left my wallet......



LOL, My prop, batteries, and gas tanks were stolen so often on a boat in a wet slip in FL I thought about just putting a notice on the stern of my boat saying "Just call me with what size prop you need and your address, I'll have shipped to you next day".

I spent several nights sleeping aboard with a shotgun, and toyed with the idea of rigging the gas tanks/batteries to explode if removed, but finally came to my senses.  

The marina didn't care, the cops didn't care, but if I had "gotten justice", I would've been the one in jail.  

Sucks. That's one of the reasons I no longer own a boat.


----------



## jighead1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry bout the photos Captin, trust me that guy will get what he has coming, You have a big following on here 91 post. Speaks about the kind of man you are, and the good thing is no - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.I pitty the crook if he gets caught by any one of us, no he will get his just, his luck will run out.Got potty mouth for the letters from bull?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Jul 23, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Robert! 
It is geting pretty bad everwhere it seems. I had a nice crop of plums on my one tree. Eating about 5 every day. Then one day the are all gone.  They snuck through the woods in the middle of the night.  Before I could get my trail cam out of the woods and in my backyard they hit 2 of my 3 apple trees. Trail cam is in place now. The last tree always matures a month later than the rest. I hope I get a few mug shots.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Jul 23, 2012)

jighead1 said:


> Sorry bout the photos Captin, trust me that guy will get what he has coming, You have a big following on here 91 post. Speaks about the kind of man you are, and the good thing is no - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.I pitty the crook if he gets caught by any one of us, no he will get his just, his luck will run out.Got potty mouth for the letters from bull?



It's funny you mention the numbers of post. I have found a little relief in what happen to me by knowing so many of you care.....


----------



## Gunsmoke (Jul 23, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> LOL, My prop, batteries, and gas tanks were stolen so often on a boat in a wet slip in FL I thought about just putting a notice on the stern of my boat saying "Just call me with what size prop you need and your address, I'll have shipped to you next day".
> 
> I spent several nights sleeping aboard with a shotgun, and toyed with the idea of rigging the gas tanks/batteries to explode if removed, but finally came to my senses.
> 
> ...



Yeah I had a center console in the driveway of my florida house locked  to a chain on a tree and during a hurricane  some lowlife cut the lock and stole it. The sheriff called me 3 months later at 6:00 am telling me  he found the boat on the side of the hwy stripped.never found anything else from it.


----------



## Alan in GA (Jul 24, 2012)

My father in law had his boat stollen from his yard. Police found next day on side of road stripped [outboard gone also]. Back in the yard a week later my BIL heard someone out in the yard, grabbed a 30/30 and found a guy at the boat [about 1 am!]. That guy ADMITTED that he was back to get the transducer for the depthfinder they stole the week before! Police came, arrested, took him to jail. Judge released the guy because of 'no evidence' [he did not have time to take the transducer] and said the "hearsay" of the guy saying he had already stolen the depth finder was not enough to hold him,...AND...that my FIL and BIL were 'lucky' the guy did not press charges because of them holding a gun on him! 
Absolutly a disgusting dilema. Some of our judges are hard to believe. The arresting officer was po'd as well and could not believe they had to release the criminal.


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 24, 2012)

That's why he's a judge ,he's to stupid to be a lawyer!


----------

